# Where is the fuse



## birko (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi everyone I have a problem that I hope someone can help with somehow I have blown a fuse that supplies the 12v side of the fridge, the radio/cd player and the main PSU according to the wiring diagram I have from sargents there is one fuse that supplies all of them unfortunately it doesn't say where it is please help as at the moment I have no mains electric, and the fridge wont work on gas as there is no 12v supply for the ignition 
Hope theres some brains out there 
Cheers Birko


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

If it isn't in the Sargent fuse panel in the locker then there are some more fuses on my Tracker beneath a floor panel behind the driver and pasenger seats. Failing that Sargent are members on here so PM them. They are extremely helpful to people here.


----------



## birko (Jun 10, 2007)

Thanks for that clodhopper I hope they are watching and can help, did you mean inside the PSU?
birko


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

No probs at all. Yes the PSU but also about six fuses under that floor panel too. If you click on this link it will take you to sargents profile where you can PM them.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-21058.html

Oh by the way, welcome to the forum 

Bob


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

birko said:


> Hi everyone I have a problem that I hope someone can help with somehow I have blown a fuse that supplies the 12v side of the fridge, the radio/cd player and the main PSU according to the wiring diagram I have from sargents there is one fuse that supplies all of them unfortunately it doesn't say where it is please help as at the moment I have no mains electric, and the fridge wont work on gas as there is no 12v supply for the ignition
> Hope theres some brains out there
> Cheers Birko


Welcome to MHF............!!!

When that happened to me, I sat down and had a nice cup of tea.

Fully refreshed I found the fuse I was looking for was in the nearside battery box, accessed through my external locker door.

I sincerely hope it's that easy for you.....


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

hello there birko,my arapaho has a fuse box behind the drivers seat,when mine went it knocked out the fridge,radio and electric step.They are smaller than normal fuses,as someone said,the guys at sargent will sort you out,regards,seamus.


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

hello there birko,my arapaho has a fuse box behind the drivers seat,when mine went it knocked out the fridge,radio and electric step.They are smaller than normal fuses,as someone said,the guys at sargent will sort you out,regards,seamus.


----------

